# Immigration Attorneys, Advisors, Consultants in USA (moving to New Zealand)



## rethinkbiz (Jul 16, 2012)

My wife and I are seriously considering a move from the USA to New Zealand, and I've read elsewhere that it's a good idea to work with an attorney or consultant who can help with the process. A few questions:

For those who have moved from USA to New Zealand, is this route recommended, or is it just as easy to do the paperwork and deal with NZIS on your own? 
Do attorneys work with services such as recruiting agencies to help find work, or is that something I'd have to pursue separately?
Can anyone recommend an attorney or consultant firm in the USA?
Any recommendations on how to find work (I work as a programmer in IT) before making the move?

Thanks in advance!


----------

